# Does anyone know anything about the Klic n print?



## carefree (Oct 4, 2008)

I was searching around for different rhinestone things and came across the KNK site and their "new" Klic n Print. 

Does anyone know anything about this? I work in a alterations shop and work with tons of brides and would be interested in using this to print on ribbon for their boquet, personalized ribbon for wedding favors and to add to their customized garters and pillows that we create.

Any idea on how to price these items would also be helpful in deciding if it's worth it. 

Are their other prints out there like this too that I should look at? 

Here is the link if anyone wants to look.... Klic-N-Print | KNKUSA.com

Thanks, 
Michele


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I saw that the other day I think its great.. don't know much about it. 

What I would do is research for pricing

Google

Etsy (there are alot of people that do custom ribbon) 

Cold call local wedding shops.. maybe they don't offer this but maybe willing to do a profit sharing program


----------



## CptnHammer (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi there, 
I have just bought the Klic N Print and is a great little add-on to my T shirt and Mug business. I have already taken orders for a engagement party and some stick on labels for a confectionary shop. The unit is easy to operate and setup. I do the layouts with Corel Draw or you can use inkscape.

Cheers


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Very clever design for nitch market. I never saw it before. It is foil heat transfer system foil glue sticks where raisen(design) is. Perfect to Craft market. I own company name VIVA-DECOR.US. We had a show CHA last month with wedding themes and people went crazy(my sisters idea). It was fun.
You cannot find good info from this forum. You should hit Craft forum which I keep myself off from there. My sister love that forum like I like here.


----------



## carefree (Oct 4, 2008)

I had requested information from the company when I first posted this, and have yet to receive anything either by email or snail mail. I think I will try again though, as bridal season is quickly coming upon us. Anybody know if the ISS show will have this featured at all in Columbus?

Thanks, 
Michele


----------



## CptnHammer (Aug 17, 2008)

allamerican said:


> Very clever design for nitch market. I never saw it before. It is foil heat transfer system foil glue sticks where raisen(design) is. Perfect to Craft market. I own company name VIVA-DECOR.US. We had a show CHA last month with wedding themes and people went crazy(my sisters idea). It was fun.
> You cannot find good info from this forum. You should hit Craft forum which I keep myself off from there. My sister love that forum like I like here.


Michele.
Hello, I can only give you an Australian link www.skatkatz.com.au who supplied me with the klic-n-print machine and all the support I needed. You can least see the mahine in operation on their website. As far as a US supplier, the only one I know of is Klic-N-Print | KNKUSA.com

Hope this helps
Cheers


----------

